# Shadows of Night



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my new story. I won't give away too much yet. But here's a little bit I've written. I'll try and update it often 

Enjoy 

He dashed through the tunnels. 

Covered in a blanket of darkness, he traversed the tunnels with a supernatural proficiency and an uncanny knowledge of the routes. It didn’t take long before he was out of sight. Out of sight, out of mind, right? 
Wrong.
Donovan had only seen the creatures face once, yet thought about it every moment of the waking day. It was an obsession; an obsession to Donovan but to the creature, a game. He let out a roar of rage. He’d been beaten again. His shout was met by manic laughter, echoing through the tunnels. Donovan glanced to the floor. He knew he’d never get support to hunt this maniac down, but without help, he was outmanoeuvred, and outmatched by this creature. He couldn’t see in the dark except for the thin beam of light which shone from the torch. He didn’t know the tunnels. 

It was insane to even try and follow this creature. He gave up. Defeated again, he backtracked through the tombs. And back out into the Paris night. Through the twisting streets and back alleys. Back to his home.


----------

